# Help! kicking & grunting while nursing



## Foreigner333 (Nov 27, 2007)

My dd is almost 6mo and exclusively bf. I think she is teething...although as sloooooowly as possible. Lots of stress btwn holidays and moving. She is trying so hard to crawl...thinks she can walk and would prefer to do so. In the past few weeks she has started moaning and groaning while nursing. She has also started violently kicking me while nursing side-laying.







: She pummels my tummy and my breast. Today she kicked me until I got up! But she still wanted to nurse...even my elbow looked appetizing. I tend to curl up on my side, so sometimes her kicks are so violent as to rip her off my nipple!

Please help!







:

PS new to site!

SAHM


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to breastfeeding


----------



## momma_monkey (Mar 26, 2007)

my son is a very active nursling







Here's some things I've done that help to some extent:

1. very soft gentle rubs on his head, neck, ears, jaw... also anywhere on his body. He will push my hand away if he doesn't want it.

2. something to twiddle with his fingers-- a stuffed toy, a nursing necklace, your finger etc.

3. changing my position.

4. Nursing in a less distracting environment.

5. Letting him nurse naked... if the time/situation allows.

It hurts to get kicked all the time, I feel your "pain"







hth.


----------

